# What's the best way to prepare sand trout?



## Castaway Kay

I'm kinda new to cooking saltwater trout of any kind, be it specks or sandies, but I have had trout and it's delicious. What's the best way to prepare sand trout? I've been catching quite a few lately and didn't want to freeze them for fear the meat would lose it's integrity.
And is it best to fillet them or leave them whole? I've been filleting the larger ones, but they are awfully boney creatures.
Was thinking about rolling in cornmeal and frying whole like I do rainbow trout, but I don't know if that's acceptable for saltwater species.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Kay


----------



## speckle-catcher

if you have a fryer big enough - go for it. I used to do it all the time when I had access to a restaurant sized fryer. Yummy!


----------



## Castaway Kay

*any other suggestions/recipes?*

Specklecatcher, you mean just roll in cornmeal or flour and drop it in the pan like I do the rainbows? Do I need to scale it or not? I never scale the rainbows.

Any other suggestions/recipes for sandies? HELP! I wanna cook the fillets and whole creature tonight.

Kay


----------



## speckle-catcher

I've always scaled and removed the dorsal and anal fins if frying whole. 

use whatever regular fish fry you prefer for filets and do the whole fish. I've never tried to fry a whole fish in a skillet, but I guess it could be done. That's why I liked the restaraunt fryers - drop in a whole 2# trout and viola!! Lunch.

If cooking whole, be sure to score the fish along the body, through the filets - before breading. It allows the oil to get to the center of the fish and it won't be as greasy when done.


----------



## Castaway Kay

Thanks SC! I'll do it that way then. There is absolutely NO IFORMATION or RECIPES on the internet for san trout! I've been looking since yesterday. Don't folks eat these fish?
I don't see why not, they are good if cooked right, and can save the day on an otherwise non catching fishing trip. I'd take a sand trout over a croaker anyday!!

Kay


----------



## ChickFilet

Gotta clean em and cook em quick or fa-get-aboud-it. They do not freeze well. Fresh though, they are ok.


----------



## mopguy2003

i agree with fishin chick, just filet them, cut them into 1 inch to 1 1/2 inch wide strips and fry them in your favorite fish fry mix, cant go wrong. but dont freeze them, they turn to mush


----------



## Castaway Kay

*Thanks, I know not to freeze them*



> I've been catching quite a few lately and didn't want to freeze them for fear the meat would lose it's integrity.


 Anyway, I ended up frying the whole one country style like I do my rainbows. It turned out alright.
The fillets I did in beer batter and they turned out AWESOME!! Ate mine with some malt vinegar, man it was to die for!
Thanks for the tips Speckle Catcher!! My grandson ate two fillets of the beer battered too. He loved it!

Kay


----------



## Redfishr

When frying whole , you should put slices in the sides (scoring). The seasoning then works better and you can fry them in a pan. And of course scale them.

R.R...


----------



## Profish00

*Pecan Crusted Trout Fillets with Creole Mineare Sauce*



Flour Trout fillets or shrimp

Pecans

Eggs

Milk

Tony Chachereâ€™s (or other Cajun seasoning of choice)



Take flour and pecans (approx. 2-1 ratio), food process and add some seasoning. Prepare an egg and milk mixture. Take seafood and, 1) sprinkle with Tonyâ€™s, 2) dredge in plain flour, 3) dip back in egg mixture, and finally coat with pecan flour. 

Heat sautÃ© pan with Â¼ inch of olive oil, pan fry for few minutes on each side until golden brown.





*Creole Mineare Sauce*

An awesome tangy side sauce



3 or 4 Large Lemons

Approx. Â¾ Cup. Worchestire Sauce

2 Bay Leaves

Approx. Â½ Cup. butter pieces

Approx. Â½ Cup. Heavy Cream



Take lemons and peel heavy pith off and quarter. Place in saucepan with worchestire and bay leaves. Simmer and reduce. Strain, then add butter pieces and melt. Add cream and bring to light boil to thicken. Serve.


----------



## BillyG

If you filet them next time. I usually blacken them on the grill with foil. Get the filet and coat it with extra virgin olive oil then pour on the peppers, black pepper, red pepper, oregneo, paprika and a few others by choice. Put them on the foil on the grill and sazamm! One good filet. They do have to be fresh to have good results on this recipe.


----------



## gitthenet

I have had a hard time finding out what to do with my sand trout also. They aren't big enough to filet but they are scaled, cleaned, etc. I already froze them though. To skillet fry, should I remove the tails and all fins?


----------



## Walkin' Jack

FC and the rest are right, if you freeze 'em they are mush when you thaw them out. When Frying fish, which is about all you can do with the sandie I fillet them and roll them in a mix of Yellow corn meal. salt and.....Chef Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Seasoning Mix. It will take your mouth to fried fish heaven, I mean it!

Oh yeah, nearly forgot...it they are too small just scale, gut and head them and roll them in the mix described above. Leave the tails and fins on cause once you fry 'em up they are soooo crunch and good!


----------



## Coastalsunshine

I've always liked to use fresh sand trout in my seafood gumbo. The fish dissolves in the gumbo and thickens it. You get the fish flavor without the chunks.


----------



## SEAHUNT186

i agree with barbq with cooking on the grill with foil. since i did that i haven't fried fish since.


----------



## DANGOLCHARLIE

Kay, don't put the bad mouth on a croaker! You just got to get a good big one to get a decent fillet. And cook like a speck! And this time of year seems to be good for the occasional 15 to 18 inch Croak. Also keep those keeper black drum and cook them on the half shell like a Red! My son is a chef in Dallas and I cooked him some last winter. Now he has added it to the menu at the resraraunt! Customers love 'em!


----------

